# TPLO Surgery Recovery & Raw Fed



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

We have a 5 year old German Shepherd which was transitioned to a raw diet just over a month ago. He's getting fed a pre-packaged raw so it has the right balance of meat, bone and liver/organ. He's been doing so well on it ... allergy symptoms greatly reduced, skin is clearing up, etc.


Back in February 2017 he ruptured the CCL ligament in his left knee and had TPLO surgery. Just on Wednesday he severely tore the CCL ligament in his right knee and is scheduled for his second TPLO surgery on Monday.


For those that don't know what they do during TPLO surgery, they basically use a circular saw to cut the top of the tibia, change the angle of the knee joint and then put a plate and screws in to hold the joint stable while the bone heals. This makes the knee joint stable without the ligament.


So my question is, do I need to supplement with some extra calcium or anything else to ensure that the bone heals well? He's already getting green lipped muscle and fish oil on a daily basis.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no - no extra calcium

anti inflammatories - yes -- a digestive aide to restore the gut flora disrupted by anesthetics and post surgery
antibiotics


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks carmspack. It's good to have some experienced advice.

He is on Metacam 35kg dose once daily, 100mg Tramadol every 8 hours and will continue with that for several weeks postop. He will be on an antibiotic for 1 week postop. 

Due to the transition to raw recently, we've been giving a digestive enzyme and giving kefir in his food daily. We'll continue this post-op.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a good diet , possibly increased to meet the caloric needs for recovery (body working over time) , consisting of good clean protein helps develop strong bone repair .

a bone broth which will concentrate proline, lysine , glycine and glutamine will help the absorption of the calcium in the diet . 

bone broth does a body good in more than one way.

you may add a mineral matrix -- in my supplement I use organic goat whey powder 

you can also use grass fed bovine whey powder 

vitamin C . anytime I say vitamin I always mean the real thing - food sourced 
and vitamin E - the real thing with 8 isomers - speed healing and reduce over all oxidative damage 

vitamin C is very important 

make sure dog is getting a good source of minerals .

your prepackaged meat sounds pretty good --- BUT it is just the beginning , the basic , the foundation

no micro or trace minerals. Without minerals you don't have the "charge" to energize enzymes . Minerals are the catalysts .


specifically for your current needs you should have a supply of zinc -- nicely available from finely ground raw pumpkin seeds -- and - also from meat - lamb being the highest source , which is why it is good to change up proteins .

silica -- silicon -- shave grass (horse tail) , bell peppers , sunflower seeds (finely ground)

all of this is top of mind because I have my web site under construction 

I write too much and the web master keeps sending it back - reduce it to bare bones - 

happy to be able to share though


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the extra info Carmspack.


With surgery being on Monday, I don't have a whole lot of time to get things ordered. If I were to give Jake the supplement
Best in Show Enhanced - Total Support 400mg, do you think it provides enough support. I've provided the nutritional analysis below. Based on Jake's weight, he'd be getting the full tsp on a daily basis.


I will make another batch of bone broth, as I did this for his recovery after the first surgery.


And can you provide suggestions of real food sources for Vitamin C and E? He currently gets 2-3 eggs added to his food weekly and 1 - 2 sardines per week. He'll also continue to get the fish oil and green lipped muscle.


Glucosamine Hydrochloride (HCL) - 750 mg
Methylsulfonyl Methane (MSM) - 500 mg
L-Lysine - 30 mg
DL-Methionine - 30 mg
Glycine - 500 mg
Vitamin A - 400 IU
Vitamin D3 - 100 IU
Vitamin E - 25 IU
Vitamin K1 - .75 mg
Vitamin B1 (Thiamine) - 1.5 mg
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) - .75 mg
Vitamin B3 (Niacinamide) - 2.4 mg
Vitamin B5 (Calcium Pantothenate) - 3 mg
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine) - .75 mg
Vitamin B12 (Cobalamin) - 3 mcg
Folic Acid - 150 mcg
Biotin - 60 mcg
Choline - 4 mg
Vitamin C - 100 mg
Calcium - 50 mg
Phosphorus - 30 mg
Potassium - 11 mg
Magnesium - 15 mg
Manganese - 2.4 mg
Zinc - 3.0 mg
Iron - .4 mg
Copper - .9 mg
Selenium - 25 mcg
Cobalt - 1.5 mcg
Iodine - 25 mcg

*per 1 tsp 3500mg


----------

